# Fasttech Battery Shipping!



## drew (21/3/14)

I think I may have just found a loophole to get batteries shipped from Fasttech. If you add a product that is "express shipping only" to your cart it then lists EMS $40 and DHL $60 as available options during checkout. The only product I've found so far with the "express shipping only" is this acrylic e-cig stand.

www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006582/1508702-acrylic-32-hole-display-stand-for-e-cigarette


----------



## VapeCulture (21/3/14)

Fasttech do not ship batteries to South Africa, even if you contact support to have them added and paid for, you will only be let down later. They do not have the correct paperwork required by DHL and I believe also do not meet strict packing requirements ect to transport cylindrical batteries as these are seen as high risk items that if not packaged correctly have the possibility to bring down the plane

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

